# Death report: L146 D/L killed my 921!



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, while most of you got home Thursday and found your 921 had received the update, when I got home, I found mine in "safe mode" with both 480p and SD outputs active. I turned on the TV, and the 921 was tuned to one of the barker channels. When I pushed the Channel Up button on the remote, I got the same YOUR DISK HAS FAILED screen that Scott reported in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22717. After trying several hard resets, in various ways (unplugging, holding in Power button, smart card reboot), it's still dead. At power up, I get the usual round Dish HDTV logo. The green Power light flashes for a while, then the Record, SD, and HD lights flash in turn. I then get a Linux-looking screen, saying the something about too-long or too-short keys, if I remember correctly. Then it shows the Disk Failure screen briefly, and locks up completely.

It appears the download got corrupted, in an irrecoverable way. I had to leave town shortly after this happened, so I haven't been able to deal with this, but it looks like I'll need to send it in.  Darn; I had already sent this unit in to fix the "blue line" problem.


----------



## Remlee (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought I was the only one. My 921 worked fine until the software upgrade. The following day I got the green "Disk failure"screen. Supposedly DISH is sending a replacement.


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

Remlee said:


> I thought I was the only one. My 921 worked fine until the software upgrade. The following day I got the green "Disk failure"screen. Supposedly DISH is sending a replacement.


So THAT's where all the new 921's are going! Would you guys quit breaking yours so everyone else can have one? :lol: 

(I know it's not funny :nono2: )


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear it guys.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, here's a question for you early 921 adopters, how many of you have NOT had any major problems that required you to send it back? I've had one since 1/10, have not hooked up to an antenna yet (I'm 42-65 miles from the towers and need a big rooftop antenna which I will install this spring or summer) and am wondering if I am on borrowed time or not.... (I get the reboots, but no blue lines or hard disk failures yet......)


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I have not had to send my 921 back, although I did have to have the "Remote of Battery Eating +2" replaced. However, I am using the DVI connection, and am terrified that at some point Dish is going to do some form of HDCP disabling of the output and I'll have to see whether or not the component output has the blue line problem; I assume it does, but I don't want to think about it.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I have not had any hardware problems. I even hooked up some component cables to check on blue lines, but didn't see any. 

-Chris


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't had any hardware problems.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Had mine since Dec 31, no hardware problems.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Hey, here's a question for you early 921 adopters, how many of you have NOT had any major problems that required you to send it back?


I have not had any hardware problems, only software.

--- WCS


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

I've had mine since January 16th, no hardware problems (I keep looking for blue lines on the component output, but they have not yet shown up).


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

So far, I have not had any hardware problems. I use DVI but I did verify my component and RGBHV were blue line free. I only have minor software issues.

Last evening while watching an HBO HD program live, I got my first spontaneous reboot in about 13 days! It was the old gray screen with small black X in the center. 
Mark, I thought the L146 was supposed to fix this. Guess not. I had simply been watching live for about 45 minutes on the same channel. It rebooted and came back up to the same channel in about 4 minutes. No problem for the next 6 hours and I shut it off for the night. During the past 13 days I have recorded several timer programs each day on OTA and Sat. even while shut off and all fired fine. 
PS- my 921 is power buttoned off for about 15 hours a day.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Had mine for over a month now. No hardware problems. Every now and then I think I see some blue streaks for a moment but I feel like I am starting to see blue streaks just because I am looking all the time! 

Biggest problem with me is the corrupted memory that loads duplicate OTA channels that if you pick the wrong one, won't fire so OTA timers are a bust now. That and ASPECT CONTROL in SD! Make it work like my 6000 folks!


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

THIS IS UNBELIEVABLE!!!!

I called Dish today to find out where my replacement is. It turns out THEY NEVER SHIPPED IT!

The CSR supervisor claimed one would be shipped today. Of course, that was what they told me a week ago. She refused to ship it next-day air. In fact, when last week I was told it would be shipped UPS Blue, now it sounds like it will be sent Ground.

She couldn't give me a tracking number, but claimed she would call with one tomorrow. We'll see.

So at this point I have a useless brick that I paid $1000 for. It's already's been sent back for repair once, and now this. I've had it for less than 2 months, and I've been able to use it for only about half that period. I'm getting charged for a 2nd receiver, too.

I hate to say this, but if they can't give me a tracking number tomorrow, I'm considering disputing the charges with my credit card company. I'm out $1000, have already been misled once by Dish, and they have little credibility with me. I have to protect myself from getting ripped off by them. 

Dealing with the CSR's has been much less pleasant than dealing with the Product Elevation people.

A word to the wise: If Dish claims they're sending out new equipment, call back the next day and confirm a tracking number. It's the only way you'll know that they did what they said they would do.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BarryO said:


> THIS IS UNBELIEVABLE!!!!
> 
> I called Dish today to find out where my replacement is. It turns out THEY NEVER SHIPPED IT!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you are having prblems... Try emailing [email protected] and tell them of your troubles. Be polite but firm. I've seen a lot of people get satisfaction quick when stuck in CSR Hell going this route.....


----------

